

Creating Applications with AppIgnite - UdiMosayev
http://udiudi.com/2011/07/09/creating-applications-with-appignite/

======
ebiester
Well, it's a nice idea that thousands of us have had before, but why isn't an
MVP out yet?

~~~
bgriggs1
We had a similar idea at <http://www.appnowgo.com>. Our focus is to make it
even less technical and easier to use. We're giving out a lot of beta invites
and would love some feedback.

